# Custom order stop!



## apicius9 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello everyone,


while I have gone back to working on handles again after a longer than expected work-related break, I still have a lot to catch up with. So, to not raise false expectations and not go crazy in the process myself, I will not accept any more custom orders from now on until I see light at the end of the tunnel - and I hope this will be in September/October. Of course, all orders that are on my order list as of today (as well as the few for people who are currently corresponding with me) will be taken care of, but it will very likely not be in the time frames that I had expected. Many of the ordered handles have been prepared or started already, I just did not get as much shop time in as I had hoped and I have not found anybody to help me out on an hourly basis with simpler tasks, yet. 



If this causes anybody to withdraw their orders, I fully understand, please just let me know. Otherwise, thanks for your patience to everyone who is waiting. I am doing what I can and wish I could be faster, but summer had a few unexpected things coming up in my day job that may affect my long-term perspectives and job security, and I just needed to give that priority. There will occasionally be a few extra handles that I make while I am working on the custom ones, so if you are interested, please keep an eye on this forum, I will announce when I have extras besides the ones that are still available on my website.


Thanks,



Stefan


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, what has the world come to when students will not do anything for some extra credit. I would have died for the chance for some butt kissing for my psych profs in my undergrad days.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 6, 2011)

My wife would LOVE to move to Hawaii, so if that happens I will help with the simple tasks. Like I could ooh and aww over how beautiful they look and put them in the nice velvet sacks 

k.


----------



## goodchef1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Stefan,

I can give you some free labor on the weekends, shoot me an email if you need help.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 8, 2011)

goodchef1 said:


> Hey Stefan,
> 
> I can give you some free labor on the weekends, shoot me an email if you need help.


 
Oohh, I almost missed the offer for free labor  Hey, you can come and make your own handles  I'll send you a PM.

Stefan


----------



## TDj (Jul 13, 2011)

ohthankgod. i was racking my brain on what my next custom handle was going to be. and now i don't have to worry about it at least until the fall. thanks stefan!


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 14, 2011)

You are welcome Terry  I had hoped it wouldn't come to this, but my day job keeps me busier this summer than I had expected. This week is actually critical, a few decisions will have to be made that will affect my long-term career in the US and job security for the next few years. It's not in my hands right now which makes me a bit nervous and lets me focus on the day job more...

Stefan


----------



## JBroida (Jul 14, 2011)

tenure?


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep. I want a year extension before I apply to improve my portfolio but it's unclear whether it will be approved or not. Tenure applications are a PITA and a one-shot deal. If they don't give me tenure, I am out and need to find a new job. The last years have had a few set-backs, so for the first time in my life I am in a position where I have to worry about job security... And there are not many alternative jobs out there in my field. 

Stefan


----------



## JBroida (Jul 14, 2011)

good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 14, 2011)

Best of fortune to you, Stefan. If all else fails you have a nice knife handle business to fall back on and grow with. Not that you will need it, of course!


----------



## ecchef (Jul 15, 2011)

You could move to Okinawa. :rolleyes2:


----------

